# Access 2003 Tabs & Subforms



## tallbarb (Feb 5, 2005)

This is driving me nuts. I have a form with a subform in Access 2003. When I open the form, the focus is set to the first control on the subform instead of the main form. I have NOTHING specified for any form events other than maximize the form when it's opened. I have already tried setting the focus to the first control on the main form, but then the label for that control, which is above it, is hidden "under" the form header band. 

Also - when I am in the main form and press the <Tab> key to exit the last control on the main form, instead of going to the first control on the subform of the CURRENT record, it advances to the first control on the subform for the NEXT record.

Any suggestions?


----------

